# spoon fly?



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

i really like the spoon flies any advice on tying em'? 

thanks in advance.


----------



## NW80 (Apr 26, 2006)

I am not sure but I think you need an "epoxy turner" to do them right.

And here's a philosophical question. Why do we call them "spoon flies"? They are actually just little bitty lures you can cast on a fly rod.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

*Spoon flies*

The flies on the left are made using mylar tape. You tie one end to the hook, open the tube, put 5 minute epoxy inside the tube, tie other end to the hook, shape the fly with your fingers.

The other flies are made using mylar sheets. Cut pattern, tie to hook, cover with epoxy, and place on fly turner to dry.


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

thanks for the help.


----------



## AlaskaTex (Mar 9, 2006)

Echoduck:

Below is a link to a good tying technique for spoon flies:

http://www.flyfishlouisiana.com/Spoon_fly_3.htm


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

EchoDuck Jr. said:


> thanks for the help.


How are you fishing your spoon fly? I bought some from gander mt. but all they do for me is either slide on the top of the water or just go strait. not much action. are the ment to move like a sprite spoon? mine sure don't! I am wanting to tie some lazer shad and take them off shore and fish for kings and macks with them!


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

*lazer shad*

here is a pic of one


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

*cool fly shop*

www.creativefeathers.com

This is pretty cool has cool flys and is good about helping you. sometimes he can be a little pushey and closed minded (God save you if you say Clowser minnow) LOL but he does good work! he is they guy that invented the fishbag for yacks. He is a christian too. That goes a long way with me!

here are some of his flys


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

the split tails look killer! if you just get a quick flash of them they totally look like a shad!
here mr. Tarpon.


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

cool. thanks ill check it out.


----------



## CM (Jan 25, 2005)

This is my spoon fly. I just took dark brown Mylar and put white spots on it to make it look like a baby flounder.

*twitch-twitch-reel:* Thanks for posting some of my flies, and thanks for coming in the shop. I apologize if I was a little pushy about the clouser stuff. I like thinking outside the box, and clousers serve a good generic purpose, but I don't have any, and don't tie any.

*NW80:* No you do not need a turner, but you will need a vise that is 360 degrees.

The one thing I have learned from tying so many spoon flies , is getting the correct bend in the shank hook, and not applying too much epoxy. If the bend in the hook shank is not correct, the spoon will slide and not wiggle until you stop then it will wiggle as it falls. I want my spoons to move just like a Johnson Sprite spoon.

If you are wanting to tie your own flies, I have fly tying CD's you can use that are really good and will show you techniques that will help in tying other flies.l


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

I can second back that up! I bought everyone of them and they are for sure good! I got one in my desk now but don't tell the boss. :rotfl: I watch it at lunch when things are boaring. 

No worries about the clowser. your skills in fly tying are way better than mine I like the clowser mostly cus i can tie it LOL!

Man CM I gotta get my flat fish to you. We finished the job in texas city and move over to houston project so haven't had a chance to drop by. if I shoot some pics of her and give you some mesurments will that be good enough for a fiberglass reproduction? 

God Bless


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

HEy cm does this come with all the materials for specific flies? and if so how much materials does it come with? http://www.creativefeathers.com/details.cfm?id=136


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

the cd's are pretty good. the flys work great! the first part of my cd's the voice is overlapped with another sections voice talking over it but you can make it out fine, the information is easy to follow and he shows you step by step what he is doing. its great stuff for the money!


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

does it come with the materials.?


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

EchoDuck Jr. said:


> does it come with the materials.?


not the one's i got. it was just a stack of cd's what flys do you use the most?


----------



## CM (Jan 25, 2005)

EchoDuck Jr. I am selling all (6) CD's for $15.00, CD's only. They are only sold as a set. Each Cd has a material list at the begining so you will know what you need to tie the fly in the CD. The fly tying kits are $79.00. Hope that answers your question


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

thanks.


----------



## TXwaterfowl (Mar 28, 2006)

*spoon fly*

All good advice. If you are not already, use a loop not when connecting your spoon fly to the tippet. It will allow the fly to give off as much action as possible. Just my two cents.


----------



## BulletBob (Apr 18, 2005)

If you don't want to spend time bending your own hooks to get that correct shape, just buy some Gamakatsu Shiner hooks. They work great for spoon and shrimp patterns. You can get them at Academy and Cabelas, do not rust, are light and hold up to any saltwater application in the bay.

Here's an easy lesson I put together a few years ago on tying spoon flies, it's not thorough enough to cover all of the variants but will get anyone going in the right direction. I do not recommend blind casting spoon flies so I never have any issues with line twist, fly action, etc...just put the fly in front of the fish and usually it will take the bait:

http://www.geocities.com/clinscott_pfl/bwhgpage3.html
(on the left side of the page is a list of patterns, just click on the Bullet Bob Spoon Fly)

Best wishes,
Bullet Bob


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

cool. that actually helps a lot.


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

now i have not seen one yet, but i just signed up for a fummer fly swap, and one of the people involved is doing a spoon fly using a fake finger nail for the fly part. i have thought about tryin it just to see how it comes out.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

jhj415 said:


> now i have not seen one yet, but i just signed up for a fummer fly swap, and one of the people involved is doing a spoon fly using a fake finger nail for the fly part. i have thought about tryin it just to see how it comes out.


that is one of the things i like the most about fly fishing. almost anything can be bait! I made a fly out of an old piece of rope at work. it was yellow. I caught a small sand trout on it.


----------

